# Looking for info on Encores



## feets (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm new to the forum but not to handguns. 
I've been looking for a source of muzzle brakes for my hand cannon. The Encore with 15" barrels in 460 S&W and 308 Win have what can be called "noticeable" recoil. 
I'm looking for a reputable company that can freebore the end of the barrel and cut in muzzle brakes without extending the length. 

Do any of you guys have experience with these things?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

You mean like Mag-na-porting?

http://www.magnaport.com/hgun.html


----------

